# 8340 mfwd ford tractor



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

Anyone have a good parts sorce for these ford tractors 8340? Looking for a computer for it


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you sure its computer? The early ones had a ton of wiring issues.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Agexpress out of Grand Island, NE might be able to help. They rebuild monitors and control units.


----------

